# Roddy Reels - kennt die jemand?



## Dübel (10. Dezember 2020)

Kann mir jemand was zu diesen beiden Rollen sagen? 
@eiszeit vielleicht? 
Baujahr und Qualität wären interessant.


----------



## eiszeit (10. Dezember 2020)

Dübel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 361599
> 
> 
> Kann mir jemand was zu diesen beiden Rollen sagen?
> ...


Was steht denn auf der rechten Rolle für ne Zahl, 8.. ?


----------



## Dübel (10. Dezember 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Was steht denn auf der rechten Rolle für ne Zahl, 8.. ?


Muss ich erfragen. Die beiden Rollen sind im Moment in England bei einem Forumskollegen.


----------



## Bilch (10. Dezember 2020)

Habe für die Marke jetzt zum ersten mal gehört, aber sie existiert immer noch.






						About Us – Roddy Fishing
					

BeBiker | Best WordPress theme for bike shop




					roddyfishing.com


----------



## Thomas. (10. Dezember 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Habe für die Marke jetzt zum ersten mal gehört, aber sie existiert immer noch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und ganz interessant obwohl es nicht hier hingehört 
http://roddyfishing.com/r2s-2-speed-spinning-reel/


----------



## Dübel (10. Dezember 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Was steht denn auf der rechten Rolle für ne Zahl, 8.. ?


8250 steht drauf


----------



## Michael.S (10. Dezember 2020)

Die goldene Rolle erinnert mich an die Kosmos Rollen , Farbe und Form sehen fast identisch aus und die andere erinnert stark an eine Noris Shakespeare 2010
​


----------



## eiszeit (10. Dezember 2020)

Alles klar.
Die Rolle 8250 wurde ab 1973 von der Fa. Cilu (Ciachera & Ludwig/Duisburg),  z. T. von der Fa. NDM (Niedermeier/München)
bzw. Witt&Führmann in Deutschland angeboten.
Sie kostete damals 47,00 DM. Sie wurde in Japan für die Roddy Company, Gardena / Ca. USA hergestellt.
Einige technische Daten:
Schnurfassung 180m/0,30mm, Übersetzung 1:4,0, Bügelinnenschaltung usw.
In Deutschland war die Bezeichnung 8250 RL, weil sie von Rechts- auf Linkshandbetrieb umbaubar war.
Sie war damals eine "Mittelklasse" Rolle mit gutem Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.

Die andere Rolle -glaub ich- wurde in Deutschland nicht angeboten. Sie hat aber eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit (Form)
mit der Roddy Sprinter. Leg mal ein Bild bei:




Dahingehend vermute ich die linke Roddy auf Baujahr Ende der 60er.


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. Dezember 2020)

Die linke 2000er Roddy ist auch auf beidseitigen Gebrauch Umbaubar. Und mit ihre überlappende Spule wird sie eine der frühzeitigen Rollen damit sein.


----------



## Dübel (10. Dezember 2020)

Danke schön @eiszeit für deine Expertise! Was du alles weißt oder herausfindest, ist immer wieder erstaunlich!

@Hecht100+ , dir auch mein Dank für das Aufspüren des Videos.

Mein TFF-Kollege "musste" diese beiden Rollen kaufen, weil sie mit einer Rolle verkauft worden sind, die er dringend haben wollte. Wer kennt dieses Problem nicht?!
Er möchte beide Rollen loswerden. Hat hier jemand Interesse? Um Kontakt etc. kann ich mich gerne kümmern.


----------

